# VI-C Appreciation Thread



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 13, 2018)

With all the stuff that's going on recently, I just wanted to say how much of a positive impact VI-Control has had on my life, career and (very expensive) decisions. I was here since the start of my composing career and it helped me start, helped me fix issues and spend my money wisely - that's to say you all have via posts, reviews and videos so thank you all.

I want to appreciate all of the other members that have contributed to all my time here and I hope we can share this positivity to bring it back to the core Musicians helping Musicians.

I wanted to give a massive thank you to Mike Greene, who is working extremely hard to run the forum in a positive way. Everyone makes mistakes and everyone has to make tough choices, it's not easy so thanks for keeping this place going.

I thought we could all share how it has impacted us and perhaps some stories.


----------



## Old Timer (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi Luciano - a very nice idea. I'm fairly new to VI. I've found it a very pleasant place to hang out and the people I've been in contact with have been incredibly kind. In particular, I've had invaluable help with coding for Kontakt from members of VI Control, without whom I never would have been able to produce my first sample library - so thank you very much. Like all communities, I'm sure we have good days and bad days. My own experience has been nothing but good. Thanks from me, to the organisers and community who make it possible. Happy trails to one and all.


----------



## vicontrolu (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank you Mike!


----------



## StillLife (Jun 13, 2018)

This is for me, indeed, a very nice place to be. I am just an amateur, but I have learned a lot here, and I am always amazed that people take the time and the words to explain me things and, generally, help me. Hope I have been of help one or two times. I consider this place as one of the more fruitful and civilized forums on the net. Music!


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Jun 15, 2018)

Agree! VI-Control has been informative, inspiring, and illuminating for me, and continues to be so.


----------



## ashtongleckman (Jun 15, 2018)

Cheers to that.


----------



## paularthur (Jun 15, 2018)

Right on!


----------



## ironbut (Jun 15, 2018)

Great thread!
I'm pretty new around here too but I've already learned tons of stuff from folks who know from experience.
So thanks a million Mike Greene.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 16, 2018)

A source of inspiration, good times and knowledge for 11 years here and I hope for many 11 years more!


----------



## Daniel (Jun 16, 2018)

Thank you Mike Green & Moderators...
And of course the founder Frederick Russ. 
God bless you all.


----------



## leon chevalier (Jun 16, 2018)

Great thread ! 
I've learnt and grown so much here!
So Dear VI-Control, dear fellow VI-Controlers, Dear Mike... I love you !


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 16, 2018)

Good idea for a much-needed thread!

I only found VI-C a couple of years ago, and am very glad that I did. I’ve learned so much here, things which have had a significant impact on my own musical efforts. And almost as important is that I’ve had the chance to share my thoughts and experiences concerning various aspects of music production and composition with other people who has just as much of an interest in these areas as I do (unlike in my offline life, where I have absolutely no one to talk to about such topics ... I’m very much off on a musical desert island by myself except when I log on here).

I can’t stress enough how depressing it would be to me if VI-C were to disappear. So, many thanks, Mike!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 27, 2018)

VI-C is ok except for that chucklehead Greene.

(I’ve been looking for a good place to use “chucklehead”, like, forever.)


----------



## Jaap (Jun 27, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> VI-C is ok except for that chucklehead Greene.
> 
> (I’ve been looking for a good place to use “chucklehead”, like, forever.)



Edit 28th of June: to be clear, I really like Mike! and realised my post might also be seen as a sneak attack so removed the picture (was a "funny" attempt with the Grinch), this is at my own doing I am doing this btw  we just need more appreciation and not more jokes!

Kudos Mike and VI.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 27, 2018)

Yikes!! Is that the Grinch??!?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 27, 2018)

If you guys want to show your appreciation to Mike,you might begin by spelling his named correctly. It is Greene, not Green.


----------

